# A St Swithin summer



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2015)

My new orchid house is finally up and running. Its the first day of summer (off to the beach) and my multis are looking great - happy, happy, happy...

Here are a few shots for you to enjoy.

1. Group shot - SS 'Dick M' (opening), SS 'Virginia', Jolly Holiday, SS 'VG1' (and Hatsue Otsuka in the background).
2. Paph Jolly Holiday (which you helped me identify - 6 flowers/buds)
3. Paph St Swithin 'VG1' - first flowering seedling. Nice stance, colour and markings, though small.
4. same but close up.
5. Paph St Swithin 'Virginia' ACC/AOC (? cultural award N Zurcher)






















photo sharing


----------



## Secundino (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh wow - that's great! Well grown - congrats!


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2015)

Such a nice collection!


----------



## trdyl (Nov 30, 2015)

They look wonderful!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 30, 2015)

I like that first St Swithin. :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 30, 2015)

My Jolly Holiday is skipping this year. hmmm


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## jimspaphs (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree happy happy happy.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very lush looking plants and excellent flowers.


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2015)

A wonderful group. That first St Swithin is fantastic. What is the breeding behind that?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2015)

Great flowers -- wonderful space.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 30, 2015)

Ok, I'm moving in...  Nice bunch.. I love Jolly Holiday, think it is an underrated cross.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 1, 2015)

I am speechless! Nice blooms and great [email protected]!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 1, 2015)

emydura said:


> A wonderful group. That first St Swithin is fantastic. What is the breeding behind that?



Its from Howard. So, Taiwan. I'd have to ask him where it came from.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 1, 2015)

Some beautiful plants there, great blooms too. That first SS is special.


----------



## Stone (Dec 1, 2015)

A well grown mess 'o' hybrids Oz. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2015)

Beauties :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Hamlet (Dec 2, 2015)

Great display! The first SS is wonderful, but I prefer the second one because of its dark markings and stripes.


----------



## Spaph (Dec 2, 2015)

Great group shot! What a blooming.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice, but we need to see more of Hatsue Otsuka!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2015)

???

If you are referring to the yellow flowers in the back, I doubt they are what you think they are.


----------



## fibre (Dec 2, 2015)

Very well grown!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 2, 2015)

Why is everyone so excited about the first SS 'Dick M'? One partly open flower and three buds. The second from the left reminds me of the clone 'Penn Valley' with the extra darkened stripes. The far right is nice for its more rounded form and the overall clear, clean markings.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 2, 2015)

Everyone has different tastes, you know?


----------



## emydura (Dec 3, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Why is everyone so excited about the first SS 'Dick M'? One partly open flower and three buds. The second from the left reminds me of the clone 'Penn Valley' with the extra darkened stripes. The far right is nice for its more rounded form and the overall clear, clean markings.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



When I said the first one I'm referring to the first individual photo which I think most other people are as well. This is the far right St Swithin in the group photo. As for 'Dick M' it is too early to tell. It looks promising though.


----------



## Clark (Dec 3, 2015)

You have very nice scenery for a while.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ???
> 
> If you are referring to the yellow flowers in the back, I doubt they are what you think they are.



Its Hatsue Otsuka


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow. Very nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Its Hatsue Otsuka



It is???
Well, my bad! 

I thought it was Golddollar. 

How big are the flowers??


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 4, 2015)

I, too, am fond of VG1. It doesn't look that small. What's the NS?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It is???
> Well, my bad!
> 
> I thought it was Golddollar.
> ...



175mm natural span.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> I, too, am fond of VG1. It doesn't look that small. What's the NS?



DS - 40mm. Length (top dorsal to petal tips) - 220mm


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 4, 2015)

Well 'Dick M' is open (left) . It looks almost identical to 'Virginia'.(next left)
Its a big flower - DS 50mm, flower length - 260mm.

And a new group shot!









pic host


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2015)

:clap::drool:


----------



## annab (Dec 6, 2015)

are all beautiful,but the flowers on the left is to die for,I love these pastels nuance and plus seem a very huge flowers.
Anna


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2015)

love 'em!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## labskaus (Dec 7, 2015)

:clap:

Congrats, that's a great group! And I am jealous of all the light in your GH.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2015)

labskaus said:


> :clap:
> 
> Congrats, that's a great group! And I am jealous of all the light in your GH.



7am; remember its summer here.


----------



## trdyl (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh my!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> 175mm natural span.



Wow~ that is quite big.
They don't look like it being in the back of other plants in the photo.
I think I now see some stripes on the petals.


----------



## jimspaphs (Dec 8, 2015)

Steve, 

My Hatsue Otsuka is only in bud.

The photo of the flower is from last year in Feb.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2015)

That is a superb flower. Much better shape than mine.
? from Nicky?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Dang~ that is nice!!!
and you have quite a few healthy ones going there. I'm jealous! 
Mine are years away from reaching maturity judging by the size.
Hopefully at least one of them comes out looking similar to yours. 

Do these bloom every year for you??





jimspaphs said:


> Steve,
> 
> My Hatsue Otsuka is only in bud.
> 
> The photo of the flower is from last year in Feb.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2015)

mine blooms most years.


----------



## jimspaphs (Dec 9, 2015)

yes from Nicky---so nice I got another couple.(the ones in the photo.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but we need to see more of Hatsue Otsuka!



Its been open a month.




picture uploading


----------



## jimspaphs (Dec 10, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Its been open a month.
> 
> and still looks good.


----------



## emydura (Dec 10, 2015)

These are real nice. They look like a more vigorous and easier to flower Dollgoldii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 10, 2015)

emydura said:


> These are real nice. They look like a more vigorous and easier to flower Dollgoldii.



I agree.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Its been open a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg!!!!
This closer up shot really gives me a good idea that it is HO! 
Very nice!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

emydura said:


> These are real nice. They look like a more vigorous and easier to flower Dollgoldii.



It's good to know. I feel more hopeful about my seedlings now.


----------

